# SIKES IS A HONEYHOLE, Insane afternoon sesh



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Decided to do a little afternoon session with my buddy the other day. We headed to the very end of Bob Sykes Bridge located in Pensacola, Florida. Had 3 dozen live shrimp and were simply fishing the pilings. Ended up having a damn good day catching 5 Gag Grouper, 6 keeper Mangrove Snapper, & a stud Flounder. I also missed a GIANT fish that I never got to see, though we think it was a big Redfish because of the way it was fighting. All in all it was a great day on the water guys. Good luck fishing and tight lines!:thumbup:

VIDEO OF TRIP IS BELOW GUYS!
->


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good video dude. I think you got hit by a cobia. lol

My bet grouper.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the video except for the Audio getting super loud and then hard to hear!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Shhhhhh... don't tell anyone!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Great video dude .... TY for confirming what we found the other day. Exactly the same scenario, almost to the fish count  I also got some very good reports from Garcon the past 2 days. I haven't been back there yet tho, just reports is all I have. After this lil storm gonna put the dolphin Eyes out and hit both those from the boat. 
Will be targeting reds/grouper/and starting to look for those sheepies  Stay safe and ty for the great report.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like you all had a great time. Really liked the video!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

softbutchharley said:


> Will be targeting reds/grouper/and starting to look for those sheepies  Stay safe and ty for the great report.


Just so you know, the sheep bite is ON right now. These are all from yakking trips from the past couple weeks. Hope you guys get on them!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good on you THA, I remember last year they were complaining about all the red fish you & your friends were catching. I guess you showing you can catch other species will give them something else to complain about.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> Good on you THA, I remember last year they were complaining about all the red fish you & your friends were catching. I guess you showing you can catch other species will give them something else to complain about.


Appreciate it man! What can I say, I live to give people things to complain about.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report & vid.
catch 'em up.


----------

